# Guns & Hoses whose in???



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Roll call!
Looks like the weather may cooperate !
I'm in!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

If I only could


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like I'll be in town - be shooting off the yak looks like.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

TONER said:


> Roll call!
> Looks like the weather may cooperate !
> I'm in!


I haven't competed in this tournament in several years... Seems like I always have something going on the weekend they decide to have it! 

I possibly might be in though!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

K-crew is in.... that me, Firefish & K-man.....


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Meh, we'll see...


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I see that this year's entry fee is $60. That seems a lot more than in past tourneys. Am I wrong? What was last year's fee?

http://mbtdivers.com/2014_TourneyReleaseAgreement.pdf


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes I did see that last year was $35 that's almost double but you get a tshirt and I read a post on Facebook that said the prizes are better so we will see


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Link: http://www.mbtdivers.com/gunsnhoses.html


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

naclh2oDave said:


> Meh, we'll see...


I can't afford to fish both days AND enter the tournament, so instead, it looks like I'm going out with you guys on Saturday.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## MWM018 (Jul 9, 2008)

Team UnderPressure is in and looking forward to it


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

I was going to go but one of my motors lost a cylinder last weekend. So not gonna get to go.:-(


----------

